# Crawfish Appetizer Dip Recipe



## shannon in KS (Apr 26, 2007)

I had never tried crawfish, and found a frozen packet of crawfish meat.  I searched for recipes and nothing really appealled to me... so I concocted this.  Turned out pretty good! Sorry for no measurements- you know how it is when you are winging it...  

Chopped meat into bite-size chunks.  They were pretty tasteless IMO, so I let them marinate in hot sauce, garlic, cracked pepper, kosher salt, red pepper, old bay, for about 20 minutes. Not sure if that did anything or not though...    Then I mixed in 2 bricks of cream cheese, chopped fire-roasted bell peppers, more hot sauce and old bay to taste... parsley, chili and onion powder, more garlic... and whatever else tasted good.   

ok, so writing all this out, this seems like a really useless recipe.... just throw whatever else in that sounds good!  But it turned out well!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds good, Shannon!


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 27, 2007)

Yum!  I never see crawfish in the market's here.  If I did I would do the same, pick some up and figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Most of the Crawfish tail meat that you see is imported. All in all not bad. However no compairison to Louisiana Crawfish. 

Next time you might think of the classic Crawfish Etouffee. There are abudant recipes. The very basic, simplistic, true to the original intent are best. 

Or a quick simmer in crawfish boil (careful not ot over cook) and lightly tossed with a remoulade (Cajun/Creole style) Maybe presented on a bed of lettuce.

Then how can you pass up Crawfish pie. Again many recipes, but keep is simple and basic.


----------

